# Wow!!! Green Blobbies :)



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Twice this week, I have given someone a rep and have seen their blobby count jump up in front of my eyes!!!! :thumbup:

It gives one a nice warm glow to see that happen. 

I'm gonna aim for a hat-trick now before Christmas. After all, it is the season for giving........


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Love dem blobbies!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The only time I have seen rep I've given change for someone is when its gone from one green blob and turned it red..... only twice though - honest :lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone accidentally gave me a red blob and it's there like a berry among the leaves!:sosp:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Gotta love the blobbies.

Which reminds me, thank you to Lavender B for my most recent blobbie  And thank you Lavender for another blobbie ages ago, which I had forgotten about  xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Luz said:


> Someone accidentally gave me a red blob and it's there like a berry among the leaves!:sosp:


Pretty & festive then. 

I can't help to get rid of it though as I need to be more slutty.....


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Pretty & festive then.
> 
> I can't help to get rid of it though as I need to be more slutty.....


It's nice that PF encourages that innit?:lol::lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Luz said:


> Someone accidentally gave me a red blob and it's there like a berry among the leaves!:sosp:


Is it still there?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Luz said:


> Someone accidentally gave me a red blob and it's there like a berry among the leaves!:sosp:


I am still trying ... honest


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish there was some way of highlighting when reps are given though.  When I do remember to check, I try and thank everyone, but some people must think I'm rude and thoughtless, I'm not, I just forget to check every now and again. And another thing while we're talking about blobbies, why does their value increase? who says one post is worth more than others?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Is it still there?


Can it be undone???


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

8tansox said:


> I wish there was some way of highlighting when reps are given though.  When I do remember to check, I try and thank everyone, but some people must think I'm rude and thoughtless, I'm not, I just forget to check every now and again. *And another thing while we're talking about blobbies, why does their value increase? who says one post is worth more than others?*


Do you mean why does it take more points to get a green blob as the number of them increases?

If so, I think it is probably because there is a limited amount of space in which to display them. It's not a value on a post but a value on the blobs themselves.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> Can it be undone???


Tashi can undo them. I had a red blob with a nasty message attached. The blob didnt bother me but the message was unneccessary..both got removed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Can it be undone???


No, but you can only see the last five reps you have been given so eventually it disappears from view as you receive more green reps.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Tashi can undo them. I had a red blob with a nasty message attached. The blob didnt bother me but the message was unneccessary..both got removed.


Oooohhhhhh... I didn't know that......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Pretty & festive then.
> 
> I can't help to get rid of it though as I need to be more slutty.....


I don't mind you being slutty with green blobs _at all_.....

I must admit I don't give out as many as I should, maybe. Something must really, really get to me before I rep, whether it is green or red, and I hardly ever check if I got any new ones (except when some heated debates are going on and I fear someone will get back at me for stating some plain old truths...)

I guess that says it all about my level of self esteem......
But if I were allowed to give reps to some people that frequently deserve them as often as they deserve them, WL would not be the only one beyond reach any more....
Some people on here just have a way of saying exactly what I'd want to be able to say......


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've only ever had one red blob - and the person PMed me full of apologies as it was meant to be green - I hadnt even noticed it :lol:

Got a feeling I might need to check more often now you lot have read that..... :glare: :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I have only given one red blob ie before not really sure,I havnt given many green because to be honest I forget about them and I have no idea how to check for them lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

@MCW
Cannot imagine you receiving a red blob.....
But you - and a few others around here - don't receive as many green ones as you deserve. There have been several times I wanted to rep some of you and I wasn't allowed, because I repped the same people before....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

skip said:


> I think I have only given one red blob ie before not really sure,I havnt given many green because to be honest I forget about them and I have no idea how to check for them lol


You can check them by clicking edit profile at the top of the page.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> @MCW Cannot imagine you receiving a red blob..... But you - and a few others around here - don't receive as many green ones as you deserve. There have been several times I wanted to rep some of you and I wasn't allowed, because I repped the same people before....


That kind of irritates me.. there is one poster on here whose advice is amazing but I am not allowed to rep her as often as I want.AND  I accidently gave a red blob, which I am so mad about, because the post was a brilliant one, but I can not give them a positive for the same reason.. I would not bother with a red one tbh, I just wouldn't finish reading the post.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Is it still there?


NO! Thank you my lil cheesecakes it has moved off the page! :thumbup1:



MoggyBaby said:


> No, but you can only see the last five reps you have been given so eventually it disappears from view as you receive more green reps.


Just like that!



8tansox said:


> ... And another thing while we're talking about blobbies, why does their value increase? who says one post is worth more than others?


If someone with lots of blobby points gives you a rep it is worth more than one from someone with only a few blobbies.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

love the blobbies


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> That kind of irritates me.. there is one poster on here whose advice is amazing but I am not allowed to rep her as often as I want.AND  I accidently gave a red blob, which I am so mad about, because the post was a brilliant one, but I can not give them a positive for the same reason.. I would not bother with a red one tbh, I just wouldn't finish reading the post.


I wouldn't give a red rep as I am a total wuss and would be scared they would give me one back! I have asked Santa if I can have a RBR for Christmas!

I do give rep quite a lot though. I think you have 5 reps a day you can give out so I do like to spread the love and usually run out!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MB..you deserve the blobbies...ya let him live...
(by the way ..my fifth is round da corner to...if....:devil::devil:..he survives the Christmas...if....)


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> MB..you deserve the blobbies...ya let him live...
> (by the way ..my fifth is round da corner to...if....:devil::devil:..he survives the Christmas...if....)


Bit cryptic, Cheeky! :sosp:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a lovely red blobby from a rather mardy member on here


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Luz said:


> Bit cryptic, Cheeky! :sosp:


I meant the other thread on MB anniversary........not planning a murder spree just after Christmas...:aureola::laugh:Singing: (tough you never know during...)


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> I meant the other thread on MB anniversary........not planning a murder spree just after Christmas...:aureola::laugh:Singing: (though you never know during...)


Will sneak off on a stealth mission! I need to be in the loop! :sosp:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

oooh you lovely lot


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've only had one red blobby, from a member who was as underwhelming as they were rude, so much so that I can't even remember their username


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've only had one red blobby, from a member who was as underwhelming as they were rude, so much so that I can't even remember their username


Oh i remember who my lovely person is


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

pogo said:


> Oh i remember who my lovely person is


I bet they don't even remember red-repping you.....
So you might as well let it go, it's just not worth it, life is short, and PF is too much fun to let red reps get in the way....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

as noone is repping me either way ..am off''''














to bed...nana nanita nana...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I bet they don't even remember red-repping you.....
> So you might as well let it go, it's just not worth it, life is short, and PF is too much fun to let red reps get in the way....


Actually i've let it go, this person let's just say doesn't like me  and stalks my posts :devil:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> I bet they don't even remember red-repping you.....
> So you might as well let it go, it's just not worth it, life is short, and PF is too much fun to let red reps get in the way....


They're so purty all nestled there amongst all that green  like a red rep flower on a stem of green rep, nodding gently in a summer breeze..........

really need to stop eating those cute mushrooms from that field where I walk the dogs :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> Actually i've let it go, this person let's just say doesn't like me  and stalks my posts :devil:


*sigh* oh, to feel that loved :w00t:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> *sigh* oh, to feel that loved :w00t:


Oh i feel very loved, and privileged to have a stalker :ihih:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

pogo said:


> Oh i feel very loved, and privileged to have a stalker :ihih:


Poor stalker, nothing better to do than to stalk Pogo......
If I knew him/her, I'd say: 'Get a life.....'


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Poor stalker, nothing better to do than to stalk Pogo......
> If I knew him/her, I'd say: 'Get a life.....'


Did you not know that Pogo is special


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is that so??

Hmmmmmm.............

Maybe I should start stalking you, too, then.......


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Is that so??
> 
> Hmmmmmm.............
> 
> Maybe I should start stalking you, too, then.......


oh yes you don't know what your missing............. :lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm off to stalk you to find your stalker as it obviously isn't who I said! :sneaky2:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm it appears my stalker hasn't been on for a few days :crying: come back i miss you


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd love some green blobby love! I've been trying to get one more bright green blobby and I'm so close! Someone please help!! :crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'd love some green blobby love! I've been trying to get one more bright green blobby and I'm so close! Someone please help!! :crying:


I'll swap you for one :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> I'll swap you for one :lol:


Done and done!

I just need 1 more positive rep!! I'm sooooo close!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*sigh*

Don't expect an early Christmas present_ every_ year...... :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Don't expect an early Christmas present_ every_ year...... :lol:


Thank you so much MC!!! You have just made my day!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Can it be undone???


It can if you ask.



skip said:


> I think I have only given one red blob ie before not really sure,I havnt given many green because to be honest I forget about them and I have no idea how to check for them lol


Go to edit profile then scroll to the bottom of the page.



northnsouth said:


> That kind of irritates me.. there is one poster on here whose advice is amazing but I am not allowed to rep her as often as I want.AND  I accidently gave a red blob, which I am so mad about, because the post was a brilliant one, but I can not give them a positive for the same reason.. I would not bother with a red one tbh, I just wouldn't finish reading the post.


Ask for it to be removed. I have only given two red blobs and that was in retaliation. If someone gives me a red one they will get one right back.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

She got it removed.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pogo said:


> hmmm it appears my stalker hasn't been on for a few days :crying: come back i miss you


*Your lucky you only have the one.
*


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Your lucky you only have the one.
> *


Yep we all stalk Janice! :ihih:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Luz said:


> Yep we all stalk Janice! :ihih:


*Ya lickle buggers. pmsl*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've only had one red blobby, from a member who was as underwhelming as they were rude, so much so that I can't even remember their username


Was that the CM cult follower who left the exact same red message to all the people who didn't agree with her? In other words, everyone?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Was that the CM cult follower who left the exact same red message to all the people who didn't agree with her? In other words, everyone?


Yeah, can't remember their name but they did have a frenzy of red repping that evening


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Was that the CM cult follower who left the exact same red message to all the people who didn't agree with her? In other words, everyone?


*haha well i wouldn't have got one.*


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Was that the CM cult follower who left the exact same red message to all the people who didn't agree with her? In other words, everyone?


How did I miss out on this?! Darn it, I miss out on all the weirdos


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha well i wouldn't have got one.*


Nah, you weren't there that evening Janice, but I'm sure you're way above handing out red rep to every person who has a differing opinion to you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha well i wouldn't have got one.*


Actually I don't think you got involved with that thread. Pity, really, she would have been glad of the company!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I love what I got my red blobs for, two very simple statements. Well the ones I know of!

'uh oh here we go!' That was it!! And another silly statement.

I always blush a bit about the stalking as if I am on my phone I am always pressing onto peoples profile so I think you all must think I'm stalking!!

In the most cases I'm really not, honest!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Actually I don't think you got involved with that thread. Pity, really, she would have been glad of the company!


*Most people on here now, know my views and i wouldn't side with someone just for the sake of it.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I always blush a bit about the stalking as if I am on my phone I am always pressing onto peoples profile so I think you all must think I'm stalking!!
> 
> In the most cases I'm really not, honest!


Do you think we _REALLY_ believe that???? :glare:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Do you think we _REALLY_ believe that???? :glare:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ah you've blown my well crafted cover! I hope your happy!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'd love some green blobby love! I've been trying to get one more bright green blobby and I'm so close! Someone please help!! :crying:


How do you even know how many more points you need for another blobby? I haven't got a clue, really....
It just seem to happen when it happens, and when I go to a higher level, I am just very surprised...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Was that the CM cult follower who left the exact same red message to all the people who didn't agree with her? In other words, everyone?


I think I missed that one? What is CM?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> How do you even know how many more points you need for another blobby? I haven't got a clue, really....
> It just seem to happen when it happens, and when I go to a higher level, I am just very surprised...


I am sure the gaps get bigger the further along you go! 

JISKEFET - CM is Cesar Milan


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I think I missed that one? What is CM?


Cesar Millan.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Was that the one who said they pinned their dogs down and growled in their faces and they had several obedient dogs? (the red repper not CM)


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> How do you even know how many more points you need for another blobby? I haven't got a clue, really....
> It just seem to happen when it happens, and when I go to a higher level, I am just very surprised...


I worked it out that you get a new blobby every time per hundred points you have. So I have over 700 points now, therefore I have 7 blobbies


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Definitely gets harder then cos I have 1159 and 9 blobbies!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Luz said:


> Was that the one who said they pinned their dogs down and growled in their faces and they had several obedient dogs? (the red repper not CM)


Don't know but she left red reps for people till she ran out which all said: my dog, my way. She even sent me a pm with the same silly message.

The other red one I had was from a similar cult follower, declaring that I told lies about his hero.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I worked it out that you get a new blobby every time per hundred points you have. So I have over 700 points now, therefore I have 7 blobbies


Not really - the more blobs you get, the more points you need to get your next one. Can't make it too easy otherwise every Tom,Dick & RabbitMonster would have a trillion blobbies!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i have 274 rep points and 3 blobs. if i remember correctly 8 people have repped me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Twice this week, I have given someone a rep and have seen their blobby count jump up in front of my eyes!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> It gives one a nice warm glow to see that happen.
> 
> *I'm gonna aim for a hat-trick now before Christmas*. After all, it is the season for giving........


WOOHOO!!!!! Hat-trick achieved!!!! :thumbup:

Maybe I'll go for a double hat-trick and really show off!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm i have 641 points and 6 blobbies, so not far off 7 then!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CRL said:


> i have 274 rep points and 3 blobs. if i remember correctly 8 people have repped me.


You lie, I clearly see 4 little blobbies sitting in a row


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> hmmm i have 641 points and 6 blobbies, so not far off 7 then!


You're lying too, I can see 7 blobbies


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Plus the amount you get from people changes.

Someone with a 4 rep gave me one and all I got was one rep point whereas someone else was well over 100.

I wonder how many points mine equals?!!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> You lie, I clearly see 4 little blobbies sitting in a row


oooo you cheeky women. there was 3 when i checked an hour ago. your making me look like the crazy women i am.
thakyou muchly MoggyBaby for the rep.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Not really - the more blobs you get, the more points you need to get your next one. Can't make it too easy otherwise every Tom,Dick & RabbitMonster would have a trillion blobbies!! :lol: :lol:


Erm and why not?! What's wrong with every RabbitMonster having a trillion blobbies?!  :sosp:



MoggyBaby said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! Hat-trick achieved!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe I'll go for a double hat-trick and really show off!!!


Gosh darn it, I want my green blobby! Pwitty pwease :crying:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

I`ve had one red blobby, I can still remember the person but not the reason 
Pity it`s still not there, it really would look quite festive
Thanks to GoldenShadow and JordanRose for my latest green blobbies!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Plus the amount you get from people changes.
> 
> Someone with a 4 rep gave me one and all I got was one rep point whereas someone else was well over 100.
> 
> I wonder how many points mine equals?!!


Send me one and I can tell you for sure!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> You're lying too, I can see 7 blobbies


I apologise for being naughty 

Thanks you for the blobby


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Luz said:


> Send me one and I can tell you for sure!


:yikes: :yikes:

A *BLATANT* fish for rep or what.......

Might need to give a red one for that........ :devil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I get lots of like but not many green blobs. Now. get ya fingers clicking.:devil:*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I get lots of like but not many green blobs. Now. get ya fingers clicking.:devil:*


Good try girlfriend!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> A *BLATANT* fish for rep or what.......
> 
> ...


I dare you :devil:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I dare you :devil:


Ooooohhhhhhh........ never been able to resist a dare......... :sneaky2:

I'll bet Luz has a face like this on her now:










:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I get lots of like but not many green blobs. Now. get ya fingers clicking.:devil:*


:ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be mortified if someone gave me a red blob! :lol: I only have 4 green blobs.

I don't think that I would be brave enough to give anyone a red blob either......they would have to really p!ss me off. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Erm and why not?! What's wrong with every *RabbitMonster* having a trillion blobbies?!  :sosp:
> 
> I've only just realised that you have changed your name! :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Luz said:


> Send me one and I can tell you for sure!


Check your numbers then!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good try girlfriend!!!! :lol: :lol:


*B*tch...lmao :lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I would be mortified if someone gave me a red blob! :lol:* I only have 4 green blobs.*


Are you SURE about that.........................??? :sneaky2:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Are you SURE about that.........................??? :sneaky2:


Ahhh :lol: Thanks MB I now have 5 blobbies!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Are you SURE about that.........................??? :sneaky2:


 Tried to give you a blob but it says I need to spread myself around more! RUDE. :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tried to give you a blob but it says I need to spread myself around more! RUDE. :lol:


That's PF for ya!!! Encourages you to give good rep but you need to be a person of 'poor reputation' to do so!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Tried to give you a blob but it says I need to spread myself around more! RUDE. :lol:


Dag nabbit, I'd hoped to help boost you to another blobby! Still, I hope you're well on your way to your 6th now


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's PF for ya!!! Encourages you to give good rep but you need to be a person of 'poor reputation' to do so!!! :lol: :lol:


MB, I can't give you a blobby! I'm sorry! I've been spreading myself across the whole forum to no avail! I FEEL SO ASHAMED!!! :cryin:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> MB, I can't give you a blobby! I'm sorry! I've been spreading myself across the whole forum to no avail! I FEEL SO ASHAMED!!! :cryin:


You blob whore! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol you rep ho's


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol you rep ho's


says the biggest one


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> You blob whore! :lol:


It's not lifestyle choice, it's out of necessity, ok?! STOP JUDGING ME!!!

I totally did not just scream that at my computer and it was totally not following by a squeal or a giggle...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

awww all this blobby love


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CRL said:


> says the biggest one


 I didnt ask for em


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG I have a light green blob now! I feel so special, feeling the love guys. 

((Group Hug))


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I didnt ask for em


i so dont imagine you screaming at the screen 'rep me, rep me'.

alright i lied, i can imagine you doing that


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol you rep ho's


*
It's the power of my rep - it's gone to me head!!!!!!*










.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

((((((group hug!!!))))))


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> *
> It's the power of my rep - it's gone to me head!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats one creepy smiley :sosp:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol thats one creepy smiley :sosp:


Us power hungry meglomaniacs look like that!! 










.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Power hungry meglomaniacs look like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, now, it's not right to talk about yourself like that. It's not your fault you look like a balding, warty, 200 year old crone :001_tt2:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Now, now, it's not right to talk about yourself like that. It's not your fault you look like a balding, warty, 200 year old crone :001_tt2:


That'll be a red rep on my list for you now....... :sosp:

And from one old crone to another.......










:lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> That'll be a red rep on my list for you now....... :sosp:
> 
> And from one old crone to another.......
> 
> ...


I love you too :001_wub:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually crying with laughter at this thread! I love PF. :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

It's still telling me I have to spread myself around. What does this forum take me for?! :nonod:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> It's still telling me I have to spread myself around. What does this forum take me for?! :nonod:


Your obviously not a very good whore! :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Your obviously not a very good whore! :lol:


Ohh pants :crying:

Guess I'll have to take lessons from the pro.

Any tips for me?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Ohh pants :crying:
> 
> Guess I'll have to take lessons from the pro.
> 
> Any tips for me?


:dita: you cheeky sod! :lol:

I hear MB gets around a bit, maybe ask her? :devil:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Plus the amount you get from people changes.
> 
> Someone with a 4 rep gave me one and all I got was one rep point whereas someone else was well over 100.
> 
> I wonder how many points mine equals?!!


13 points! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

If anyone wishes to turn my one green blob into more.....I really don't mind.
I miss all my green blobs from my other account.

Nah seriously it doesn't bother me, but I do think i'd be upset if I got a red. After all I is a nice person:biggrin:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MLB said:


> If anyone wishes to turn my one green blob into more.....I really don't mind.
> I miss all my green blobs from my other account.
> 
> Nah seriously it doesn't bother me, but I do think i'd be upset if I got a red. After all I is a nice person:biggrin:


I blobbied


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MLB said:


> If anyone wishes to turn my one green blob into more.....I really don't mind.
> I miss all my green blobs from my other account.
> 
> Nah seriously it doesn't bother me, but I do think i'd be upset if I got a red. After all I is a nice person:biggrin:


second blob for ya x


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry I've been giving it away too freely in the last 24 hours!:ihih:
RM Don't you want to know what your reps are worth? :sneaky2:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> Sorry I've been giving it away too freely in the last 24 hours!:ihih:
> RM Don't you want to know what your reps are worth? :sneaky2:


I do but my reps won't be worth that much on yours as you've more rep than me.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MLB said:


> If anyone wishes to turn my one green blob into more.....I really don't mind.
> I miss all my green blobs from my other account.
> 
> Nah seriously it doesn't bother me, but I do think i'd be upset if I got a red. After all I is a nice person:biggrin:


Blob for you!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Is it mean that I want to rep blob someone with significantly less rep than me that's been annoying me, just so I can see how much damage is does to their rep count? :devil:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> Sorry I've been giving it away too freely in the last 24 hours!:ihih:
> RM Don't you want to know what your reps are worth? :sneaky2:


I'll give you a blob!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Is it mean that I want to rep blob someone with significantly less rep than me that's been annoying me, just so I can see how much damage is does to their rep count? :devil:


not if their post sucked.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MLB said:


> If anyone wishes to turn my one green blob into more.....I really don't mind.
> I miss all my green blobs from my other account.
> 
> Nah seriously it doesn't bother me, but I do think i'd be upset if I got a red. After all I is a nice person:biggrin:


Green blobs from your other account?
Who are you (or should I say used to be)?

I guess from your sig that you are a dog person. and I hang out in the cat section omst of the time, so I am really curious if I know you by your former identity....


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> not if their post sucked.


Their whole attitude sucks tbh, and they have blobbied me for being 'rude'


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I blobbied





CavalierOwner said:


> Blob for you!


haha thanks, You didn't have to, I wasn't fishing, Honestly

I guess you want some now too ay?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Their whole attitude sucks tbh, and they have blobbied me for being 'rude'


negs are there for a reason, use em.. i do :devil:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MLB said:


> haha thanks, You didn't have to, I wasn't fishing, Honestly
> 
> I guess you want some now too ay?


Well, if you're offering I wouldn't say no 



Waterlily said:


> negs are there for a reason, use em.. i do :devil:


I know rrr:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> second blob for ya x


You are being blobbed...... 

Why don't we have a blobbing contest, see how many points our reps are worth.....


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Their whole attitude sucks tbh, and they have blobbied me for being 'rude'


Red blob the b*stards! :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Well, if you're offering I wouldn't say no
> 
> I know rrr:


lol i know you do


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Red blob the b*stards! :devil:


Done and done! Although it didn't knock down their rep count. B0llocks. Ohh well, I shall continue to rep blob 



Waterlily said:


> lol i know you do


Ahh well, no harm, no foul


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I do but my reps won't be worth that much on yours as you've more rep than me.


Let's test...
I blob you, you blob me....
But first check your points now, before I blob you, or you will still not know.
I have noted mine...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I know rrr:


Me too!!!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

This has happened to me twice, except I was the blob receiver, two lovely members have given me significant rep that pushed my count up. :thumbup: I've had quite a few little ones as well. The rep I give probably won't be 'blob changing' for a while.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Let's test...
> I blob you, you blob me....
> But first check your points now, before I blob you, or you will still not know.
> I have noted mine...


Noted mine


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Reverie said:


> This has happened to me twice, except I was the blob receiver, two lovely members have given me significant rep that pushed my count up. :thumbup: I've had quite a few little ones as well. The rep I give probably won't be 'blob changing' for a while.


They will if we blob you up first...... 
We are all in a Christmas spirit, it seems, giving green blob presents away...


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ooooohhhhhhh........ never been able to resist a dare......... :sneaky2:
> 
> I'll bet Luz has a face like this on her now:
> 
> ...


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I'd give you a rep for that but I'm skint!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Luz said:


> 13 points! Thanks


Wow thats not much! Thats ok!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Blob blob blob  I love blobbing! Do I run out of the amounts of blobs I can give in a day? I've given out quite a few. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Blobbing is so much fun 
Thanks Waterlily! My rep has gone up over 100 points because of that rep  x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

JK I got 15 from you. How many did you get from me?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Noted mine


You and Cavalier owner together are worth 14 points


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

OK mine just jumped up another one!!! WOOOO HOOO!!!!

I'm checking now to see who it was! Thank you!!! xxx


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

To the people who have received blobs from me, how many points did you get?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> OK mine just jumped up another one!!! WOOOO HOOO!!!!
> 
> I'm checking now to see who it was! Thank you!!! xxx


You're welcome


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I'm officially a blob whore. PF just told me I've tried to give out too much rep today :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

10 points from RabbitMonster


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> You and Cavalier owner together are worth 14 points


Geeze I'm so disappointed  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dunno mine so if someone wants to volunteer Ill rep them in a sec ? lol count then wait or watever you knobs are doing.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> To the people who have received blobs from me, how many points did you get?


I'm not sure as I got a blob from Rabbitmonster too. 

I think it went up by about 15 points with both of you though.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Geeze I'm so disappointed  :lol:


Ohh dear, we are crap :nonod:

Ohh, many thanks to Lils, New Puppy Mum, emmaviolet and Reverie for my blobbies!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> dunno mine so if someone wants to volunteer Ill rep them in a sec ? lol count then wait or watever you knobs are doing.


I received 100 from you


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

You are all blobbing cheating :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I'm not sure as I got a blob from Rabbitmonster too.
> 
> I think it went up by about 15 points with both of you though.


I received 20 from you!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> You are all blobbing cheating :ihih:


lol go count your rep then come back here.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

suewhite said:


> You are all blobbing cheating :ihih:


Ahhh come on now, you know you want to join in! Or do we need to bribe you with slippers and potatoes first? :ihih:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> dunno mine so if someone wants to volunteer Ill rep them in a sec ? lol count then wait or watever you knobs are doing.


I think you have the power to promote me to the top!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

suewhite said:


> You are all blobbing cheating :ihih:


I blobbed you so you are not left out!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

suewhite said:


> You are all blobbing cheating :ihih:


Blobbed you so you don't feel left out!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Blobbed you so you don't feel left out!


Haha we crossed posted the same thing!!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Luz said:


> I think you have the power to promote me to the top!


You have so much rep considering you've been here a shorter time than me. :blushing: Your posts must be super informative!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> I think you have the power to promote me to the top!


sues on the loo, so are ya ready got ya count so i know my worth? lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I blobbed you so you are not left out!!


I got 10 from you!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MB's gonna come back to this thinking "Jeez what are they all on?!" :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Geeze I'm so disappointed  :lol:


I just read that RM was worth 10, so that made yours 4...
But you are still receiving reps, so you will be worth more soon


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I got 10 from you!


How strange and I just gave 13 earlier!!

Plus waterlily gave me some before and it was worth 100 and now I have 5 reps from tonight that all add up to 100!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> MB's gonna come back to this thinking "Jeez what are they all on?!" :lol:


Or our reps will be taken away from us!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> I think you have the power to promote me to the top!


Am braced and ready!:ihih:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> How strange and I just gave 13 earlier!!
> 
> Plus waterlily gave me some before and it was worth 100 and now I have 5 reps from tonight that all add up to 100!


It depends on how much more rep they have compared to yourself. As you have a lot of rep, Lils wouldn't be worth 100 to you, whereas she would to someone with less rep.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I just read that RM was worth 10, so that made yours 4...
> But you are still receiving reps, so you will be worth more soon


Oh sh!t I'm worth less than I thought!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> Am braced and ready!:ihih:


bring it :ihih:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh sh!t I'm worth less than I thought!


Let's just split it and say we're worth 7 each


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> It depends on how much more rep they have compared to yourself. As you have a lot of rep, Lils wouldn't be worth 100 to you, whereas she would to someone with less rep.


dosnt work like that, the rep power is the same whoever we give it to, they get more or less depending who gives it by the rep power if that makes sense.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> bring it :ihih:


New Puppy Mum I received 4 from you


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh sh!t I'm worth less than I thought!


No matter! You have plenty, so very reputable.  Your green bar is huge compared to mine. :ihih:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> dosnt work like that, the rep power is the same whoever we give it to, they get more or less depending who gives it by the rep power if that makes sense.


I am confused


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Reverie said:


> You have so much rep considering you've been here a shorter time than me. :blushing: Your posts must be super informative!


Just look at the number of posts.....
It's not just being more informative, it is also simply being more talkative 
Get into a lot of jolly banter and someone may take a shine to one of your posts and rep you.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> I am confused


ok.. whatever my rep power is will be the same to anyone i rep, so if its ten you all get ten off me, no matter how much rep you have, will go up by ten. make sense?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Just look at the number of posts.....
> It's not just being more informative, it is also simply being more talkative
> Get into a lot of jolly banter and someone may take a shine to one of your posts and rep you.


I've just realised I have almost the same amount of posts as you. I think I talk too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> ok.. whatever my rep power is will be the same to anyone i rep, so if its ten you all get ten off me, no matter how much rep you have, will go up by ten. make sense?


Aaaahhh yes, that makes sense, thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> sues on the loo, so are ya ready got ya count so i know my worth? lol





Waterlily said:


> bring it :ihih:


102! OFFICIALY AWESOME! 

AND THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> It depends on how much more rep they have compared to yourself. As you have a lot of rep, Lils wouldn't be worth 100 to you, whereas she would to someone with less rep.


Blooming heck this is worst than mastermind


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> 102! OFFICIALY AWESOME!
> 
> AND THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!


whats 102 ? my rep power or your rep lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Just look at the number of posts.....
> It's not just being more informative, it is also simply being more talkative
> Get into a lot of jolly banter and someone may take a shine to one of your posts and rep you.


Oh geeze, that's why I only had 4 blobs before this thread, I must be a boring b!tch! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

God I`m worth nowt me


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ok.. whatever my rep power is will be the same to anyone i rep, so if its ten you all get ten off me, no matter how much rep you have, will go up by ten. make sense?


NO!!!what they get 10 of my points so I lose 10 points,F it I cant understand


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Reverie said:


> You have so much rep considering you've been here a shorter time than me. :blushing: Your posts must be super informative!


You may think that but I can spend ages writing thought out and researched posts and nothing. Then I posted a picture of a llama and got 3 reps!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> NO!!!what they get 10 of my points so I lose 10 points,F it I cant understand


lmao ... no... lol geezus....

you are worth ten (just say) so if you rep someone they go up ten points, doesnt touch yours at all... its a "gift" lmao not an expense" \
If you are negged it go's down by their rep power as well so if they are worth ten, they take ten off you in a neg.. etc etc...


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Luz said:


> You may think that but I can spend ages writing thought out and researched posts and nothing. Then I posted a picture of a llama and got 3 reps!


So _that's_ where I'm going wrong!

Needs moar llamas!










:lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> whats 102 ? my rep power or your rep lol


Your rep power! I went from 1182 to 1284!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay! I have four blobbies now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> Your rep power! I went from 1182 to 1284!


ahh ty  ..


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I just hope I never upset you!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> I just hope I never upset you!


lol ive taken peoples blobbies down to one red one before


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> I just hope I never upset you!


Never, ever upset Lils!! Ever!!! It causes physical pain to see your blobbies plummet so much!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah like Mogs you have WMD's at your fingertips!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Never, ever upset Lils!! Ever!!! It causes physical pain to see your blobbies plummet so much!!!


lmao, it would be hilarious if the server crashed and we lost all our blobs and had to start again  :001_unsure: :sosp:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lmao, it would be hilarious if the server crashed and we lost all our blobs and had to start again  :001_unsure: :sosp:


Nah, I'm expecting some mean mod to take them away :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Nah, I'm expecting some mean mod to take them away :lol:


they'll lose theres too tho


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I really hope they don't, I'm so proud of my blobbies, they give me a warm fuzzy every time I see them :crying:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Luz said:


> I just hope I never upset you!


Ah but if you make it up she will reward you!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah but if you make it up she will reward you!!!


lol Im a giver ...... red and green


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> they'll lose theres too tho


Yeah we will red blob them! :dita:



RabbitMonster said:


> I really hope they don't, I'm so proud of my blobbies, they give me a warm fuzzy every time I see them :crying:


I know, I feel loved! :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah we will red blob them! :dita:
> 
> I know, I feel loved! :lol:


lol we should all get together and neg the mods on april fools, whos in? I dare ya's :devil:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol we should all get together and neg the mods on april fools, whos in? I dare ya's :devil:


I'm in! :devil:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol Im a giver ...... red and green


I can vouch for this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm in! :devil:


Me three :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm in! :devil:


thats so far away, and i get restless and bored.. wanna do it for xmas? .. early.. like now? :ihih: :devil:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've lost count of the times I've ended up getting a whole cluster of blobbies, only to have them snatched away from me when the thread's deleted :crying: way more soul destroying than 100 red blobbies on the trot IMO


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've lost count of the times I've ended up getting a whole cluster of blobbies, only to have them snatched away from me when the thread's deleted :crying: way more soul destroying than 100 red blobbies on the trot IMO


pretty sure the actual points stay even if the posts dont.. cos ive had millions deleted and Im still in the green


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol we should all get together and neg the mods on april fools, whos in? I dare ya's :devil:


I am, I'm in!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ok so lets pick one mod will be easier then random... *wonders who's got the most humour...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I've lost count of the times I've ended up getting a whole cluster of blobbies, only to have them snatched away from me when the thread's deleted :crying: way more soul destroying than 100 red blobbies on the trot IMO


I've blobbed you to help make up for it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> ok so lets pick one mod will be easier then random... *wonders who's got the most humour...


Hmmm.... Suggestions??


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i think you all need to give me loads of green rep. my evening has just turned s**te.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> thats so far away, and i get restless and bored.. wanna do it for xmas? .. early.. like now? :ihih: :devil:


Yeah may as well! We might have forgotten by April. :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Hmmm.... Suggestions??


not tashi, shes busy with stuff... jill, no... hm what about letting the gentlemen have it? they always open the doors and let us go first etc, lets thank them.... Hawksport? :devil:

actually he'll ban me..... hm westie... nah shes to sweet....

what about mark ? he wont even notice hes never here  yea lets go neg mark :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

CRL said:


> i think you all need to give me loads of green rep. my evening has just turned s**te.


Just tried but I've run out of blobs


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> not tashi, shes busy with stuff... jill, no... hm what about letting the gentlemen have it? they always open the doors and let us go first etc, lets thank them.... Hawksport? :devil:
> 
> actually he'll ban me..... hm westie... nah shes to sweet....
> 
> what about mark ? he wont even notice hes never here  yea lets go neg mark :ihih:


We'd have to dig out one of his posts though.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CRL said:


> i think you all need to give me loads of green rep. my evening has just turned s**te.


your welcome


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive only got 1 green blobby but dont know how to give them or how to see who gave me mine???


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> We'd have to dig out one of his posts though.


oh.. you thought I was serious







hope no ones actually done it  :devil:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Ive only got 1 green blobby but dont know how to give them or how to see who gave me mine???


To give them you click on the grey scales on the top right of someones post

to see your click edit profile ^^^^ up towards the top and it shows you


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> oh.. you thought I was serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh...I knew you weren't serious really... 

It would be hilarious though :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sharon_gurney said:


> Ive only got 1 green blobby but dont know how to give them or how to see who gave me mine???


you have two  its under your subscribed posts in edit profile


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Heh...I knew you weren't serious really...
> 
> It would be hilarious though :devil:


lol so lucky im not drunk


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Ya think I should neg Mark? :devil:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> We'd have to dig out one of his posts though.


erm who said you could go one green blob ahead of me? :sosp:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that my blob meter knows that we are cheating, with every blob I get less points :crying: I want another light green blob. :crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I think that my blob meter knows that we are cheating, with every blob I get less points :crying: I want another light green blob. :crying:


depends how many blobs the person has who blobbed you!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> erm who said you could go one green blob ahead of me? :sosp:


Nowt to do with me, blame Lils :aureola:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Nowt to do with me, blame Lils :aureola:


hmmmmm rrr:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I think that my blob meter knows that we are cheating, with every blob I get less points :crying: I want another light green blob. :crying:


I think you have Blob fever. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

pogo said:


> hmmmmm rrr:


i'm all ho'd out I tried to make you even  tomorrow


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> i'm all ho'd out I tried to make you even  tomorrow


bless you :001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I think you have Blob fever. :lol:


I think so too!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i actually love this thread


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

ooer ive been green blobbed!!!!!

thanks.... I feel rude now not green blobbing folkes...watch out I could be on a blobbing frenzie


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> bless you :001_tt1::001_wub:


I'd blob you but I've been spreading myself around too much! :lol: earlier I wasn't doing it enough! :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> ooer ive been green blobbed!!!!!
> 
> thanks.... I feel rude now not green blobbing folkes...watch out I could be on a blobbing frenzie


you appear to have grown a couple of blobs!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

You are a load of plonkers I thought we were really red blobbing mods


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> You are a load of plonkers I thought we were really red blobbing mods


hahaha ya knob, you didnt neg did ya? :sosp:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

pogo said:


> you appear to have grown a couple of blobs!


Do you think I can get some cream for that :ihih:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Do you think I can get some cream for that :ihih:


Oh i'm sure waterlily can spare you some


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> hahaha ya knob, you didnt neg did ya? :sosp:


I would wet myself if she did :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

pogo said:


> Oh i'm sure waterlily can spare you some


Ive already given her the main course :ihih:



RabbitMonster said:


> I would wet myself if she did :lol:


lmfao me to


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I would wet myself if she did :lol:


I must admit I had a moment where I thought: 'They're not being serious... they wouldn't... would they??? :sosp:'


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Ive already given her the main course :ihih:
> 
> lmfao me to


haha omg :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

WL: you are an expert and blobby queen..how many times I have to rep random peeps to be able to rep ya again?

(_cheeky is thinking of organising a repping daisy chain...just needs to know how many have to be rounded up to make it work....we can also gang red rep..ha!!!_


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Reverie said:


> I must admit I had a moment where I thought: 'They're not being serious... they wouldn't... would they??? :sosp:'


I could go both ways lol, but im sober, so Im behaving :devil:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I could go both ways lol, but im sober, so Im behaving :devil:


Lets all get p!ssed and red blob everyone! :devil:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ok guys..candidates can pm me...photos not required...:devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> ok guys..candidates can pm me...photos not required...:devil:


you wanted nudes last time tho


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RabbitMonster said:


> I would wet myself if she did :lol:


You lot knew I did'nt understand what we were doing,then I got into the swing of it,so it was you lot who are to blame:dita:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> you wanted nudes last time tho


nawh let down


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

suewhite said:


> You lot knew I did'nt understand what we were doing,then I got into the swing of it,so it was you lot who are to blame:dita:


OMG did you actually neg someone?!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> you wanted nudes last time tho


(sh,,,,,,,,,it was only between me and you...!!!!)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sharon_gurney said:


> ooer ive been green blobbed!!!!!
> 
> thanks.... I feel rude now not green blobbing folkes...watch out I could be on a blobbing frenzie


still waiting :Yawn: lol kidding 



suewhite said:


> You lot knew I did'nt understand what we were doing,then I got into the swing of it,so it was you lot who are to blame:dita:


lol dont look at me 



cheekyscrip said:


> (sh,,,,,,,,,it was only between me and you...!!!!)


hahaha :ihih:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> :dita: you cheeky sod! :lol:
> 
> I hear MB gets around a bit, maybe ask her? :devil:


That's another red rep just gone on my list................ :sneaky2:



RabbitMonster said:


> MB's gonna come back to this thinking "Jeez what are they all on?!" :lol:


Yup!!! Ya got that one right......  



Waterlily said:


> pretty sure the actual points stay even if the posts dont.. cos ive had millions deleted and Im still in the green


The rep stays put but the box where the thread title would be reads N/A.

Now, who wants to tell me what my rep power is? I think I might have one left to give but not sure - been a bit free with them today.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> ok guys..candidates can pm me...photos not required...:devil:


I'm up for it


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's another red rep just gone on my list................ :sneaky2:
> 
> Yup!!! Ya got that one right......
> 
> ...


I think it must be about 60, since you just gave me another blob a minute ago!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's another red rep just gone on my list................ :sneaky2:
> 
> Yup!!! Ya got that one right......
> 
> ...


Think I got about 80 points for you!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Now, who wants to tell me what my rep power is? I think I might have one left to give but not sure - been a bit free with them today.


I do not know, you could always try repping me again to see what you're worth?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I do not know, you could always try repping me again to see what you're worth?


ahem your already in front of me, we've already discussed this


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I do not know, you could always try repping me again to see what you're worth?


Since you only got one a couple of hours ago, you'll need to wait till I've been a bit more slutty.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> ahem your already in front of me, we've already discussed this


Pffst, I have no shame 



MoggyBaby said:


> Since you only got one a couple of hours ago, you'll need to wait till I've been a bit more slutty.


Well you're experienced enough  :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Well you're experienced enough  :lol:


Your jealousy of my reputation reputation is showing dear...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

suewhite said:


> You are a load of plonkers I thought we were really red blobbing mods


OH Sue. You crack me up!



MoggyBaby said:


> Since you only got one a couple of hours ago, you'll need to wait till I've been a bit more slutty.


I think I am in same boat with you Mogs!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I do not know, you could always try repping me again to see what you're worth?


Greed is one of the deadly sins you know!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Your jealousy of my reputation reputation is showing dear...... :lol: :lol:


Whatever you say bab rrr: :dita:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Greed is one of the deadly sins you know!!!


So is gluttony and sloth and I've been both today! :devil:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> So is gluttony and sloth and I've been both today! :devil:


Going for the full set then!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Going for the full set then!!


Aaahhh might as well, not like I've got uni work to do or anything :devil:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

When do I get the power to rep back, after 12 tonight or 24 hours after my last rep? 

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am up on the rice pudding thread if anyone wants me safer up thererrr:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> When do I get the power to rep back, after 12 tonight or 24 hours after my last rep?
> 
> I'm getting withdrawal symptoms :lol:


I have some power back. Check how much my blobbies are worth!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

suewhite said:


> I am up on the rice pudding thread if anyone wants me safer up thererrr:


Rice pudding?! Where?! _*salivates*_


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ew rice pudding...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> I have some power back. Check how much my blobbies are worth!


Yeah, thank you!  I got 9.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Luz said:


> I have some power back. Check how much my blobbies are worth!


i can be a blob whore if you like  :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't got the rep power back yet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah, thank you!  I got 9.


How weak am I? 



pogo said:


> i can be a blob whore if you like  :ihih:


Too soon to do you again! :ihih:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I haven't got the rep power back yet!


Ooo i still have some blobs left apparently :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

pogo said:


> Ooo i still have some blobs left apparently :ihih:


So do I :ihih:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

oh spoke to soon all gone


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> oh spoke to soon all gone


I received 10 points thanks! I'll blob you when I get the power back.

How many points do I need to get another blob? I have 577


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I received 10 points thanks! I'll blob you when I get the power back.
> 
> How many points do I need to get another blob? I have 577


awwww  thanks!

I think 600 points, i got 7 blobs at 700, and i do think 6 blobs at 600


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I received 10 points thanks! I'll blob you when I get the power back.
> 
> How many points do I need to get another blob? I have 577


You need to get over 700


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> awwww  thanks!
> 
> I think 600 points, i got 7 blobs at 700, and i do think 6 blobs at 600


But I've already got 6 blobs and I only have 577 points?  does that mean I get 7 blobs at 600 or 700? I really hope it's 600.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> You need to get over 700


Oh gawd! I'm never going to get to 700. :crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> But I've already got 6 blobs and I only have 577 points?  does that mean I get 7 blobs at 600 or 700? I really hope it's 600.


Sorry miss read it!

yer 7 blobs is 700 points


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh gawd! I'm never going to get to 700. :crying:












:lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Reverie said:


> :lol:


I don't have any! :lol: I'm just going to post pics of llamas from now on and hope for the best. :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm on 1161, with nine blobs.

I had 1000 and 8 I think


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've just made someone's green blobbies jump from 2 to 3!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just made someone's green blobbies jump from 2 to 3!


I still don't have the power to blob!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I still don't have the power to blob!


me neither


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Nor me :cryin:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

If we got blobs for reading loads but not always posting, I'd be a blobbinaire!:lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just made someone's green blobbies jump from 2 to 3!


Do you realise you may have within you the power to give me a reputation beyond repute!  :sneaky2:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I still don't have the power to blob!


Nor me! I only had 2 this afternoon!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> Do you realise you may have within you the power to give me a reputation beyond repute!  :sneaky2:


Ooohh and me!! Pwitty pwease? :crying:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Ooohh and me!! Pwitty pwease? :crying:


Bog off I am a splendid one to behold! You are a mere 'glorious beacon of light' (or is it the other way round?)
:dita::dita::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My ability to rep has all dried up :cryin:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> My ability to rep has all dried up :cryin:


Join the club...we are all 'sterile' too!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> Bog off I am a splendid one to behold! You are a mere 'glorious beacon of light' (or is it the other way round?)
> :dita::dita::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Actually, I'm a name known to all :dita:

Thank you SS!! You're worth 63 points FYI


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

OK...i GAVE TO ALL THAT WANTED TONITE..now I am dog tired....and dry....

ok...now off to bed...

and tomorrow I want to wake up to my own greehouse...comprende?
Green Power will save the world!!!

(how manypoints/isthat..and what gonna happen when mods wake up???eh?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> OK...i GAVE TO ALL THAT WANTED TONITE..now I am dog tired....and dry....
> 
> ok...now off to bed...
> 
> ...


you forgot me.......... :crying:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> OK...i GAVE TO ALL THAT WANTED TONITE..now I am dog tired....and dry....
> 
> ok...now off to bed...
> 
> ...


26 points thanks! Another 97 to go until 7 green blobs.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Actually, I'm a name known to all :dita:
> 
> Thank you SS!! You're worth 63 points FYI


Oooh I was that this afternoon! 
Bet you get that RBR before me! :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a massive blob count on my old login but then left and returned and have had to reblobberise   :lol:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for my rep, no increase in my blobbies though.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Still can't rep!  Looks like I'll have to spread it around tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

x PIXIE x said:


> I had a massive blob count on my old login but then left and returned and have had to reblobberise   :lol:


Oho who were you before? :sneaky2:
I gave you a rep earlier, for a genuine reason - I was knocked out by your kindness!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

omg omg i can blob again!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> you forgot me.......... :crying:


And me :crying:



Luz said:


> Oooh I was that this afternoon!
> Bet you get that RBR before me! :crying::crying::crying::crying:


I doubt it, you have WAY more rep than me!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

pogo said:


> omg omg i can blob again!


I cant , but havent forgotten


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I cant , but havent forgotten


good that you still remember!!!

and techincal question to an expert: Is how wide you have to spread depending on your reputation? :ihih:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> good that you still remember!!!
> 
> and techincal question to an expert: Is how wide you have to spread depending on your reputation? :ihih:


same as alll you lowlys.... lmao kidding... ya its same lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lmfao you so dirty I just got that, a lil slow today haha  ....all the way


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lmfao you so dirty I just got that, a lil slow today haha  ....all the way


I nver!! I am straight from the shower!!! fresh as a lily...
I just know that you know all what is to know about spreading, blobs, etc...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm back! :ihih: I'm going to try spreading it around again. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh ffs! I still can't spread it, what's a girl gotta do.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh ffs! I still can't spread it, what's a girl gotta do.


Keep em shut sadly


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Keep em shut sadly


:lol: that's no fun


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh ffs! I still can't spread it, what's a girl gotta do.


I'm spread thin now! I have given a few back and on other things too, I still have to give one to someone who is doing something lovely too yet I'm out of them!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't spread anymore either


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to spread it around a bit more before some can have a blob.......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I can spread mine again

Quick! 

Someone post something utterly profound & possessed of rapier-sharp wit so I can blobberise them


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I can spread mine again
> 
> Quick!
> 
> Someone post something utterly profound & possessed of rapier-sharp wit so I can blobberise them


Just blob me coz I'm special! :ihih:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I can spread mine again
> 
> Quick!
> 
> Someone post something utterly profound & possessed of rapier-sharp wit so I can blobberise them


You look like a spoon...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> You look like a spoon...


Ey you've got too many blobs! Back off b!tch. :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I can spread mine again
> 
> Quick!
> 
> Someone post something utterly profound & possessed of rapier-sharp wit so I can blobberise them


simplysardonic green blobber me baby :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> simplysardonic green blobber me baby :ihih:


I got 6 points from you!  I'll blob you back later, I've been too much of a blob whore and need to wait for a refill. :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> You look like a spoon...


I want the world peace and free supply of Haribo....(worth a blob or two?, no?)

derechos para roedores!!! (mas borrones verdes!!!)

If you send seasonal greetings does it mean that life is a b*tch?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I got 6 points from you!  I'll blob you back later, I've been too much of a blob whore and need to wait for a refill. :lol:


:lol: you must stop giving it out so readily :nono:...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Balls! I'm all out again, seemingly I only got a couple of them back & will have to wait for the ones I gave out late last night to recharge


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Ey you've got too many blobs! Back off b!tch. :lol:


One can never have too many blobs :dita:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Balls! I'm all out again, seemingly I only got a couple of them back & will have to wait for the ones I gave out late last night to recharge


Thankyou SS i loves you right back..


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> :lol: you must stop giving it out so readily :nono:...


I'm sorry, it's an addiction! 



simplysardonic said:


> Balls! I'm all out again, seemingly I only got a couple of them back & will have to wait for the ones I gave out late last night to recharge


Never mind, but I just want you to know that your are my favourite PF member....... :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

WLBSH, thank you!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> WLBSH, thank you!!


:dita: feck off with your bloody blobs! :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> :dita: feck off with your bloody blobs! :lol:


NEVEEEEERRRR!!! :dita:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> NEVEEEEERRRR!!! :dita:


Cheers RM


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

better remove this before i gets a tellin off he he


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> better remove this before i gets a tellin off he he


Remove what?  Sounds painful!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've just made someone's green blobbies jump from 2 to 3!


Did you get a nice warm glow in your tummy*????   

**Tummy* - region in middle of body and not to be confused with the warm glow you get when you wet your pants!!!!

.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I can spread mine again
> 
> Quick!
> 
> Someone post something utterly profound & possessed of rapier-sharp wit so I can blobberise them


cheese????


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Bloody hell, how long does it take to get the power back?!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Bloody hell, how long does it take to get the power back?!


24 hours


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> region in middle of body and not to be confused with the warm glow you get when you wet your pants!!!
> 
> .


OMG  I just love general chat is blobbin bonkers!!! cheered me right up after a crappy day! 

see what i did there stayed on topic of blobbing!! :ihih:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got the power!!! :lol:

Who wants it?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've got the power!!! :lol:
> 
> Who wants it?


_*waves*_

Yooooo--hooooooo!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've got the power!!! :lol:
> 
> Who wants it?


a thank you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no blobbing power :crying:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for my blobs guys!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Now then! I have come here to see my old pals the Blob Ho's! I know this is where y'all hang out!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

We still begging for blobs over here? Uh, I mean, earning them honestly by being witty and generally fabulous?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Blob blob blob


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Luz said:


> Now then! I have come here to see my old pals the Blob Ho's! I know this is where y'all hang out!


I'm really beginning to wish I had never started this thread........ 

The humiliation of seeing grown women begging for a wee green blob is just too much. :nonod:

I think I need to start a new thread to ease you away from here......


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

x PIXIE x blobbed me, ....... I luvs x PIXIE x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

RabbitMonster said:


> Thanks for my blobs guys!


Erm... *coughs* .... whilst we're all begging ..... Me = Ostrich :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm really beginning to wish I had never started this thread........
> 
> The humiliation of seeing grown women begging for a wee green blob is just too much. :nonod:
> 
> I think I need to start a new thread to ease you away from here......


I love this thread! I now have lots of blobs. :lol: still trying to ge up to 7 think I need 87 points lol.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hi, and I only have 5 blobs :crying:

*hinthinthint*


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Just dropping in to say hi, and I only have 5 blobs :crying:
> 
> *hinthinthint*


I do seem to count 6.........


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I have just blobbed you all!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm blobless again. have done most of you so will be a while before you get any more...got to spread that green love! :drool:
Hey thanks RM! think I may now be 17 points off Nirvana!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> I'm blobless again. have done most of you so will be a while before you get any more...got to spread that green love! :drool:


Did you blob me?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

OOOOOHHHHHH Now I have 6, woop woop chicken soup! Fankoo


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahhh i got BLOBS 


Thank you peeps


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you RM....
I had a problem today, though, I wanted to blob some people on the gay marriage thread and coudn't..... And now the thread is gone and I cannot do it tomorrow....


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> x PIXIE x blobbed me, ....... I luvs x PIXIE x


Tee hee someone appreciates me!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

oooh I do feel like I'm cheating a bit!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gertrude said:


> Erm... *coughs* .... whilst we're all begging ..... Me = Ostrich :lol:


Oooooh, thank you RabbitMonster xxxxxxxxx

You too CavalierOwner xxxxxxxxx

*runs off to count me blobs!* :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I have blobbed myself out again 



JK, I know how you feel, I wanted to neg blob SO many people but was worried it would use up my rep count for the day and I wanted to keep it for this thread. I hope the green blobby made you feel better!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I have blobbed myself out again
> 
> JK, I know how you feel, I wanted to neg blob SO many people but was worried it would use up my rep count for the day and I wanted to keep it for this thread. I hope the green blobby made you feel better!


I've caught you up :devil:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

am all blobbed out


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not quite- YET!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> oooh I do feel like I'm cheating a bit!!


Who cares! 

Thanks for he blobs guys! I feel loved.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> I'm not quite- YET!


:ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've be robbed of my blobbing power :crying: that didn't last long


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> I've caught you up :devil:


Not for long though! :dita:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Not for long though! :dita:


:dita::dita::dita:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

x PIXIE x said:


> Tee hee someone appreciates me!


My dear Pixie, everyone appreciates you....
We sometimes forget to show it, though......


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> :dita::dita::dita:


I have blobbies from other threads though that are bumping me up. I hope I'll get up to 9 blobbies soon!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I have blobbies from other threads though that are bumping me up. I hope I'll get up to 9 blobbies soon!


so did i :ihih:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just wondering, how many of you regularly use up all of your reps for the day? I don't think I've EVER given out more than maybe one or 2 a day! Am I just being tight or is it 'normal' ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Just wondering, how many of you regularly use up all of your reps for the day? I don't think I've EVER given out more than maybe one or 2 a day! Am I just being tight or is it 'normal' ?


once i think before this thread i've used them all in one day


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

what do the lighter colour blobbies mean like the lit up ones


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Just wondering, how many of you regularly use up all of your reps for the day? I don't think I've EVER given out more than maybe one or 2 a day! Am I just being tight or is it 'normal' ?


The first time I've used up all my blobs was yesterday because if this thread!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> what do the lighter colour blobbies mean like the lit up ones


It means we are special! :lol:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> The first time I've used up all my blobs was yesterday because if this thread!


oh i thought i was blobbed out but am not......Blobs all round!!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Just wondering, how many of you regularly use up all of your reps for the day? I don't think I've EVER given out more than maybe one or 2 a day! Am I just being tight or is it 'normal' ?


Tight! :hand: I regularly use all mine!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> what do the lighter colour blobbies mean like the lit up ones


No idea, I just got my first one, and I'm none the wiser!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Just wondering, how many of you regularly use up all of your reps for the day? I don't think I've EVER given out more than maybe one or 2 a day! Am I just being tight or is it 'normal' ?


I've only given them out for the first time tonight!
I never even knew about them until a week ago, and I joined in 2010!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> what do the lighter colour blobbies mean like the lit up ones


yer we are extra special and clearly post to much


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> what do the lighter colour blobbies mean like the lit up ones


I think it means that it's not a full blob yet cos I have 10 but I haven't got a RBR yet!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Luz said:


> I think it means that it's not a full blob yet cos I have 10 but I haven't got a RBR yet!


I'm blobbing confused.blob


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gertrude said:


> I'm blobbing confused.blob


don't worry someones fishing for blobs


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

you do know that if a random person came on here and saw this conversation about blobs they would think you were all on your monthlys ut::blink::shocked:
now im feeling left out. blob me bitches!! :ihih:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> you do know that if a random person came on here and saw this conversation about blobs they would think you were all on your monthlys ut::blink::shocked:
> now im feeling left out. blob me bitches!! :ihih:


Blob.....................


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

pogo said:


> don't worry someones fishing for blobs


I honestly wasn't!  I was just answering the question. Most of you can't blob me anyway as you have to spread the green! :dita:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

how much am i worth?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> how much am i worth?


Blob me and I'll tell ya!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> how much am i worth?


a blobs worth


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

CRL said:


> how much am i worth?


Either 6 or 3. Thanks!  Sorry I lost count!


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I have just got blobbed so much I nearly blobbed in my pants  

*giggle*

Thanks guys, I am going to blob you all from the bottom of my blobbing heart :001_wub:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Blob me and I'll tell ya!


if you give me a little something in return :ihih::ihih::ihih:



CaliDog said:


> a blobs worth






Luz said:


> Either 6 or 3. Thanks!  Sorry I lost count!


is that all? :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a singular lonely blob.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> if you give me a little something in return :ihih::ihih::ihih:


I'm all blobbed out, I'm sorry :crying: But I will blob you in return tomorrow


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

LurcherOwner said:


> I have a singular lonely blob.


feel the love!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

LurcherOwner said:


> I have a singular lonely blob.


Oh dear we are all spent out blob addicts here!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I'm all blobbed out, I'm sorry :crying: But I will blob you in return tomorrow


im not sure i believe that. i think you dont want to return the favour :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> im not sure i believe that. i think you dont want to return the favour :crying::crying::crying:


It's true, I whored myself out too much today  But I will return it tomorrow evening, I promise!

You are worth 3


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

CRL said:


> im not sure i believe that. i think you dont want to return the favour :crying::crying::crying:


Blobbed


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> It's true, I whored myself out too much today  But I will return it tomorrow evening, I promise!
> 
> You are worth 3


i cant believe you had this much fun while i was at work :hand::hand::hand:

3. im only worth 3 :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

blob blob blob
blob blob blob
blob blob all the way 

blob blob blob
blob blob blob
in a one blobbed open sleigh

______________________________

tis the season to be blobby
blob blob blob blob blob blob blob

______________________________

we wish you a merry blobmas 
we wish you a merry blobmas
we wish you a merry blobmas
and a blobby new year

_______________________________

blobby the snowman
was a very happy blob


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well folks, sorry to break it to you but I think you must need hundreds for a rep beyond repute! I am now on 1402 and still not there! :cryin:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Luz said:


> Well folks, sorry to break it to you but I think you must need hundreds for a rep beyond repute! I am now on 1402 and still not there! :cryin:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


didnt my 3 points cryin not get you there?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

LurcherOwner said:


> I have a singular lonely blob.


Really???

Coz I can see TWO blobbies sitting side by side...... Singing:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Luz said:


> Well folks, sorry to break it to you but I think you must need hundreds for a rep beyond repute! I am now on 1402 and still not there! :cryin:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


thousands







lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LurcherOwner said:


> I have a singular lonely blob.





MoggyBaby said:


> Really???
> 
> Coz I can see TWO blobbies sitting side by side...... Singing:


weird... i see three


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> thousands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean *MILLIONS*.......... :sneaky2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

How do I know how much blobbage I'm worth??


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> How do I know how much blobbage I'm worth??


Your a jewel in the rough! :lol: Move your cursor over the top of your blob meter and it tells you.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Your a jewel in the rough! :lol: Move your cursor over the top of your blob meter and it tells you.


Ohh nooooo I meant CRL gives someone she reps 3 points.. How do I find that out?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Ohh nooooo I meant CRL gives someone she reps 3 points.. How do I find that out?


Oh lol! If you rep someone, they tell you how may points they received.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh lol! If you rep someone, they tell you how may points they received.


Ok, rep coming your way.. (please don't let it be a measly 3!!)

ETA Bum. Need to spread it around


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Ok, rep coming your way.. (please don't let it be a measly 3!!)
> 
> ETA Bum. Need to spread it around


You need to be a better blob whore! :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Ok, rep coming your way.. (please don't let it be a measly 3!!)
> 
> ETA Bum. Need to spread it around


Spread it over this way please!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

blob blob blob


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> blob blob blob


 thanks for the blob! Only another 29 points to go before I get another blob on my blob meter. I need to spread myself around again before I can blob you! I need to find some victims. :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> thanks for the blob! Only another 29 points to go before I get another blob on my blob meter. I need to spread myself around again before I can blob you! I need to find some victims. :lol:


mucho welcome


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Feathered bird lover just sent me rep and I can't send it back yet! Argh!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> im not sure i believe that. i think you dont want to return the favour :crying::crying::crying:


I can blob you soon! Make a note of your points and tell me when you have it, I'll blob you and then you can tell me what I'm worth!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Blob me b!tches! :lol: I blob back. :w00t:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Blob me b!tches! :lol: I blob back. :w00t:


getting desperate now! :hand:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:crying:

I havent had a green blob since 8th december 

:crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm all blobbed out again


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> getting desperate now! :hand:


I have no shame! :lol:



welshjet said:


> :crying:
> 
> I havent had a green blob since 8th december
> 
> :crying:


I've just run out! I promise to blob you back. :lol:

Thanks for the blob! Only 16 points to go.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

welshjet said:


> :crying:
> 
> I havent had a green blob since 8th december
> 
> :crying:


You sure about that?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

welshjet said:


> :crying:
> 
> I havent had a green blob since 8th december
> 
> :crying:


Wooo I managed to blob you!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I was highly honoured and got one today.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I was highly honoured and got one today.


Here's another one! It's christmas after all.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Here's another one! It's christmas after all.


and another


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CO - ive gotta spread it 

RM :thumbsup:

Bjt and Pogo ...... Now let me see.........


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Here's another one! It's christmas after all.


YoooHooo, its Christmas for me too *waves frantically*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Gertrude said:


> YoooHooo, its Christmas for me too *waves frantically*


It's telling me I have to spread myself around before I can blob you!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> It's telling me I have to spread myself around before I can blob you!


yep me too


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you people,i am now 4 reps closer to my next green square.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

We need more friends to share blobs with! I'm still 14 points away. :crying:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> It's telling me I have to spread myself around before I can blob you!





pogo said:


> yep me too


Noooooooooo! *sobs*


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gertrude said:


> Noooooooooo! *sobs*


I'll owe you one when my blobbing power comes back


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'll owe you one when my blobbing power comes back


Thats more like it! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I`ve also had one today


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Gertrude said:


> Thats more like it! :lol:


Hmmmm have you checked recently? ..........


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

wow you guys are going blob blob blobbing crazy :lol: blob anyone?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Hmmmm have you checked recently? ..........


No.... 

BRB......


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> We need more friends to share blobs with! I'm still 14 points away. :crying:


No you're not!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gertrude said:


> No....
> 
> BRB......


*puff pant, puff pant, puff....*

Yeah!!  Fanx :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

:hand:


MoggyBaby said:


> No you're not!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


OMG MB you are like my fairy Blob-Mother! :w00t: I have another blob. You took me from 686 points to 746! :w00t:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

arwwww man it won't let me blob my fav blobbers :nonod:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> wow you guys are going blob blob blobbing crazy :lol: blob anyone?


Well, if ya offering?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

*Ellie says if you give me positive rep she'll lick you to death!!*

Good enough? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

TheCatSlave said:


> *Ellie says if you give me positive rep she'll lick you to death!!*
> 
> Good enough? :lol: :lol:


I think someone is trying too hard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I will give you rep because you're absolutely awesome and I love you lots, let me rub your feet!


Well okay!  :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> arwwww man it won't let me blob my fav blobbers :nonod:


am i a favourite? :ihih:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I've no idea who I've blobbed at this stage!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> I've no idea who I've blobbed at this stage!


 you grew a blob!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pogo said:


> you grew a blob!


OHH MY WORD, I DID!! WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN?!?! 

EDIT: Thank you pogo!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> OHH MY WORD, I DID!! WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN?!?!


no idea


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I've no idea who I've blobbed at this stage!


wheres my blob biatch!!!!


----------

